# DAUGHTER 1st BUCK



## RANGER2 (Apr 25, 2006)

me and daughter went out at 7:00 am today 
and she shot her frist buck at 7:20 
real happy with it nice 9 point

thanks for looking and good luck with your hunt.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Tell her congrats! Fine deer


----------



## RANGER2 (Apr 25, 2006)

yes she beat out the old man today
that my little doe in back round
made a great 1 time shot for the drop
the red dot paid off today
thanks for the reply
ranger


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice pic, thanks for the post, very cool to have the girl involved and loving the sport. We need all the sportsmen and sportwomen we can get!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats!!!

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, nice buck for anyone let alone the first one.......many guys will envy her :!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

rockbass said:


> many guys will envy her :!


I ENVY Her!!!! That is a great deer. Congrats to your daughter Ranger2!


----------



## RANGER2 (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for all the replys guys. she was looking at this site, and eating it up.
needless to say that does not make me or her huby fill any better.
lots more where this one came from fayette county

safe hunting all post some more on this site where check them out
thanks again 
ranger 2


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

washington court house good area if i must say so my dad lives in mtsterling but tell her i said great job on the kill and tell her to keep it up ...
Dan


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to your daughter! That is a fine looking buck.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

congrats on the deer...definately a nice buck, bigger than my first buck


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats, on a Great First deer... :!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome buck! Tell her congrats!


----------



## RANGER2 (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for all the replys 
on the deer. she is still check out this web site and 
still injoy it. 
she have this one mounted 
should make a nice wall hanger
thanks again


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Ranger, have her sign up and joing us here. She's already got a head start on lots of the "Guys" here


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job i still have ever yet to get a deer.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Congratulations! That is a fine deer.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

That is a great first buck. You sure can tell by her smile how proud she is! WTG nice job..


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats to her for her first buck !!!


----------

